# What period in Classical music fo you like the most?



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Romantic period for me!


----------



## Manxfeeder

I don't know what "don't mine any" means, but I chose that, because I don't seem to have a favorite period.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

*mind
Sorry for that typo!


----------



## SixFootScowl

By looking at this which came up at the top of my Google search,


> The major time divisions of classical music up to 1900 are the Early music period, which includes Medieval (500-1400) and Renaissance (1400-1600) eras, and the Common practice period, which includes the Baroque (1600-1750), Classical (1750-1820) and Romantic (1810-1910) eras.}


My favorite period is going to be Classical and Romantic. I would have to study where my favorite pieces fall in order to make a selection between the two, but I suspect my favorite operas are more in the Romantic period.


----------



## Olias

I guess the Classical Period (Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven) and the Romantics that generally followed Classical forms (Dvorak, Mendelssohn, Brahms, etc). The more radical Romantics (Berlioz, Liszt, Wagner, Mahler, Bruckner, Strauss, etc.) never really appealed to me. However, there are many things in every period I enjoy.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Hmm, I guess I don't have a favorite period. I like some from column A, some from column B, some from column C and some from column D. In general I prefer the music from periods Baroque to Neoclassical over the music from periods before and after, respectively.


----------



## tdc

The Modern period includes Impressionism and Expressionism (as well as Neo-Classicalism and Neo-Romanticism) and it is my choice.


----------



## haydnguy

Romantic for me.:tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Classical/ Romantic for me.


----------



## DavidA

I am fortunate in that I enjoy a wide range of music and tend to like what I'm listening to at the time


----------



## MrMeatScience

I like all periods (though I am much less experienced with Medieval and Renaissance music). If pressed, I would probably take the music from right around the beginning of the 20th century, the tail end of the Romantic era and the early, if not so halcyon days of the modernists. Expressionism it is!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Pity one can't choose more than one period, Had to choose baroque, but would also choose renaissance if multi choice was allowed.


----------



## Art Rock

Romantic, especially late romantic, but I like the classical period and the various 20th and 21st century music directions as well. Baroque and earlier less, with the formidable exception of JS Bach.


----------



## Guest

Ancient
Medieval
Renaissance
Baroque
Classical
Some Romantic.


----------



## JRI

Baroque and Classical periods for me,and some Romantic for a change of pace.


----------



## SixFootScowl

JRI said:


> Baroque and Classical periods for me,and some Romantic for a change of pace.


Yeah, I could kind of go with that but I would have to turn it around and say Romantic and Classical with a some Baroque for a change of pace.


----------



## Harmonie

I pretty much trend toward music that's earlier than later. Although that's a flawed generalization, since I actually adore a lot of music from the late 19th century into the 20th century. The thing is that there's so much modern I don't like (more like, despise - pardon my bluntness), and I just can't get into Romanticism, period. 

Baroque is my choice in this poll because I really think that era is the peak for me. I love me some Medieval and Renaissance as well, but the Baroque era is just too good.


----------



## Strange Magic

I'll vote Modern, but on another thread selected the roughly one hundred years between the Schumann piano concerto and Bartók's _Concerto for Orchestra_. If I had to boil it down to 50 years, let it be 1895-1945, and call that Modern.


----------



## eugeneonagain

I guess everyone probably has one or two periods they listen to more than others, but I'm definitely never going to restrict myself. From school-age to over 30 years-old I never really liked the major romantic-era composers, but now listen to much more. 

Although I like quite a lot from the classical era I can't say it, even though the culture of the period interests me, because there are many composers from the 18thC I find terribly boring. It's more a case of liking certain composers from several periods, based on their individual music rather than adherence to a period or style.

As to current listening, a lot of it is modern-era music, around 1900-1950. But also Bruckner, classical and modern string quartets, Shostakovich, Scarlatti....

Wait a minute...why is this in the forum 'solo and chamber music'?!


----------



## perempe

anything after Beethoven


----------



## Larkenfield

I like whatever period shows up. Without the element of surprise, Music lacks wonder, especially on weekends and holidays. :cheers:


----------



## flamencosketches

I apparently voted Romantic, but wish I could go back and vote Classical. It's really the transitional period of late Classical early Romantic that intrigues me the most. Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert. I'd be good if I had those 4 and nothing else. My next favorite is late Romantic early Modern, then the high Baroque of Bach, Handel, Scarlatti and Vivaldi rounding out third place. Can't say I'm too big on Renaissance and prior (tho I do like Palestrina and Josquin a lot) or Postmodern (tho I love Steve Reich, Arvo Pärt, and some Górecki), not yet anyway.


----------



## EdwardBast

I probably listen to more 20thc music than anything else, but Beethoven (mostly playing his piano music at the moment), composers who don't fit neatly into any era (e.g. CPE Bach, Purcell, Sweelinck) and a smattering of Ars Nova and Renaissance favorites have most of my current attention.


----------



## Xisten267

Overall it's _Romantic_ for me, although I can listen to and enjoy music from any period.


----------



## flamencosketches

I want to change my answer to Modernist... early 20th century.

... given this is my third change, this is clearly proof that each and every era of Classical music is great and worthy of deep exploration)...


----------



## paulbest

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Romantic period for me!


should have broken it down into centuries, 17th, 18th, 19th, 20th., 21st.
Mine is the 20th. about 97%, zero % in the 21st. 3 % pre 20th C,,,ahh all right make it 4%, of the 4% Mozart takes 2%as represented in my 400 Cd collection. 
I will not vote, as you failed to make the right breaks.


----------



## Larkenfield

My interest is non-specific regarding composers, works, and classifications, though I do have my favorites. I go with what interests me in the moment and that could be anything or anyone with some element of surprise. I chose ‘don’t mind any.’


----------



## Guest

I tend to wander around the classical music universe like a lost space-ship. I'm tolerant of all classical music styles and time periods, and am always seeking out new composers. I reached the point of rapidly diminishing returns quite a few years ago, but it's fun to be on the lookout for new material.


----------



## jegreenwood

flamencosketches said:


> I apparently voted Romantic, but wish I could go back and vote Classical. It's really the transitional period of late Classical early Romantic that intrigues me the most. *Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert.* I'd be good if I had those 4 and nothing else. My next favorite is late Romantic early Modern, then the high Baroque of Bach, Handel, Scarlatti and Vivaldi rounding out third place. Can't say I'm too big on Renaissance and prior (tho I do like Palestrina and Josquin a lot) or Postmodern (tho I love Steve Reich, Arvo Pärt, and some Górecki), not yet anyway.


That's pretty close to how I feel. I'd hate to lose Bach and Brahms though.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I find that I'm very fond of composers in every era. Judging by my record collection, I've got clusters of works by composers who I can't get enough of, in rough "period" order:

Hildegard, Pérotin, Léonin and their anonymous contemporaries.
Machaut, Josquin and Dufay.
Tallis, Byrd, Palestrina and Monteverdi.
Purcell, Rameau, Bach and Handel.
Mozart, Haydn and Beethoven.
Schubert and Mendelssohn.
Berlioz, Wagner, Strauss and Mahler.
Stravinsky, Schoenberg, Berg and Webern.
Britten, Tippett and Shostakovich.
Stockhausen, Boulez, Cage and Feldman.
Birtwistle, Penderecki, Glass and Reich.

I enjoy many others besides these, of course, but the above are the ones whose works I've listened to, and collected, most.


----------



## Tusker

For me, it's been changing as I age, lol. 

Classical and baroque were early favorites, but as I get gnarlier and more dyspepsic, I am beginning to enjoy more dissonance, more tension, different types of musical form and certainly more types of instrumental timbre! It is sometimes difficult to listen to Handel without wondering what he would have done with harmonic/rhythm structures that were shortly going to become common vocabulary. I like thinking of modern classical music as a slightly democratic or even anarchic commentary on the purer, yet formalized music which seems to go with highly ordered societies, were everyone knew their place and their role. 

Why should there be just one king at a time? Why should there be just one key at a time? LOL.


----------



## Guest

I see that "post modern" is trailing very badly. I'm surprised that no-one has yet ticked its box.


----------



## Common Listener

I can easily pick my favorite century (the 18th, if you give me some of the end of the 17th) but that straddles two of the options and we can apparently only pick one, so I went for Baroque. Still, it's the 18th century aka The Age of Enlightenment.

-- Oh, but like most everyone else is saying, I wouldn't exclude any period in principle (though most of the 20th/21st is tough).


----------



## flamencosketches

Partita said:


> I see that "post modern" is trailing very badly. I'm surprised that no-one has yet ticked its box.


Interesting but hardly unexpected. We all see that there is a huge bias against Postmodernism here, especially in the case of the minimalists, Reich, Glass and their European counterparts Gorécki and Pärt, all of whom are widely panned on the boards (do a quick search of any of these names, and while they do have their fans here, you will see more detractors than admirers). I think there may be more of a following for some of the earlier Postmodernists. But overall it's nothing compared to the huge swaths of Romantics we see. Talkclassical has well over its fair share of Wagnerians, Elgarians, Brucknerians, and Mahlerians. It kind of drowns out any talk from Postmodernists as well as maybe scaring them away.

I find fans of the Postmodernists are generally much younger. Most of the music students I knew in college adored (and still do, many are now professionals performing this music) Reich, Pärt, and Glass (he gave a talk at my school a couple years ago and turnout was amazing) as well as, for example, Ligeti, Penderecki, Schnittke etc. Talkclassical seems to have a higher average age than, say, Reddit's Classical board. You see a lot more love for the Modernists and Postmodernists there.

As for me, I am in my mid-20s, but outside of the minimalists and so-called "holy" minimalists who I love, I don't have much affinity for Postmodernism, yet. Though I do find the concept fascinating.


----------



## TMHeimer

Looks like I'm in the big winner by far Romantic. Probably because of all the Weber stuff for my instrument the clarinet. I am partial to Rachmaninov as well. Liszt for sure, Chopin, etc. Louis Spohr has some nice clarinet concertos.


----------



## Caesura

Baroque is #1, Classical = #2, Romantic = #3, everything else after that is tied. Given my mood, classical and romantic can be switched, but it mostly classical in 2nd place.


----------



## ZeR0

Romantic is my favorite, but I enjoy music from all the periods.


----------



## Rogerx

Romantic is my favorite, but I enjoy music in general , but I will not choose


----------



## gregorx

Remarkable. Never would have thought the voting would be so one-sided. Expected a three way struggle between the usual suspects. I understand the heavy bias here against the Modern Period (which I voted for), but still I am a bit surprised at the disparity. And I am really surprised that no one, no one, has cast a vote for Post-Modern. 

It's possible this poll is just in the wrong place. I think if this were in the Classical Music Discussion Polls, the results would be quite different.


----------



## EdwardBast

gregorx said:


> Remarkable. *Never would have thought the voting would be so one-sided. *Expected a three way struggle between the usual suspects. I understand the heavy bias here against the Modern Period (which I voted for), but still I am a bit surprised at the disparity. And I am really surprised that no one, no one, has cast a vote for Post-Modern.
> 
> It's possible this poll is just in the wrong place. I think if this were in the Classical Music Discussion Polls, the results would be quite different.


It's bound to look one-sided when the polling choices are a mess. As someone pointed out, Expressionism and Impressionism aren't separate periods, they are sub-categories of modern music. And one must wonder how many people who picked the Romantic category were thinking of Mahler, Strauss, Sibelius, and others who are not classified as Romantics. Poll results are only as good as the polls that produce them.


----------



## sstucky

Baroque and 20th century up to about 1960.


----------



## flamencosketches

I voted Romantic, but my real answer is Modern. I didn't know anything about classical music when I voted. I still have much, much love for a lot of music of the Romantic era, but the Modern is my overwhelming favorite.


----------



## Common Listener

EdwardBast said:


> It's bound to look one-sided when the polling choices are a mess. As someone pointed out, Expressionism and Impressionism aren't separate periods, they are sub-categories of modern music. And one must wonder how many people who picked the Romantic category were thinking of Mahler, Strauss, Sibelius, and others who are not classified as Romantics. Poll results are only as good as the polls that produce them.


There may be many people who didn't vote because they were put off by the choices or who voted for a second-best option because the option they'd have preferred wasn't available but, still, if you just add up the definite options before Classical and after Romantic, it's currently

10 Pre-Classical
12 Classical
30 Romantic
10 Post-Romantic

That doesn't really surprise me and seems reasonable (at least for this board - generally, I'd expect post-Romantic to have slightly fewer votes than pre-Classical).

But, as gregorx points out, why the heck is this in "Solo & Chamber Music"? Are we supposed to be answering our favorite period for just that subset (though it wouldn't change my answer) or is this in the wrong sub-forum?


----------



## EdwardBast

Common Listener said:


> There may be many people who didn't vote because they were put off by the choices or who voted for a second-best option because the option they'd have preferred wasn't available but, still, if you just add up the definite options before Classical and after Romantic, it's currently
> 
> 10 Pre-Classical
> 12 Classical
> 30 Romantic
> 10 Post-Romantic
> 
> That doesn't really surprise me and seems reasonable (at least for this board - generally, I'd expect post-Romantic to have slightly fewer votes than pre-Classical).
> 
> But, as gregorx points out, why the heck is this in "Solo & Chamber Music"? Are we supposed to be answering our favorite period for just that subset (though it wouldn't change my answer) or is this in the wrong sub-forum?


You missed the main point: It's likely those who voted Romantic were thinking of composers who are in fact post-Romantic.


----------



## Common Listener

EdwardBast said:


> You missed the main point: It's likely those who voted Romantic were thinking of composers who are in fact post-Romantic.


Three of your four sentences, including the first and last, blamed the poll, while only the third stated your main point and blamed the people taking the poll. As far as that point goes, with "Romantic" and "Modern" being options, I don't think the (admittedly imperfect) poll tricked people into voting in the wrong categories. If Mahler or Strauss fans chose to check Romantic, that's their choice. Many composers can't be objectively pigeon-holed. Either way, the results, again, seem reasonable to me, especially if you simplify the poll results.


----------



## Dimace

I have logically chosen the period of my Master, but I like ALL the periods of (quality) music.


----------



## mmsbls

Dimace said:


> I have logically chosen the period of my Master, but I like ALL the periods of (quality) music.


Are there any periods that are not quality music? If so, which ones?


----------



## annaw

I started listening to classical music from Romantic period and haven't really managed to break out.


----------



## flamencosketches

mmsbls said:


> Are there any periods that are not quality music? If so, which ones?


Medieval and post-modern, obviously-they got zero votes.


----------



## Strange Magic

If I could have access to the music of my 50-year period 1895-1945, plus the music of Brahms, enough of my CM appetite would be appeased so that life could continue.


----------



## aioriacont

Baroque and Renaissance. I love counterpoint.


----------



## MusicaDeiDonum

I go with Romantic, but I personally tend to divide it into early- and late- Romantic since it seems like such a large period. I'm more into early to mid Romantics like Schubert, Chopin, Schumann, Liszt's earlier works, late Beethoven, Mendelssohn, some Brahms...


Seems unfortunate to me that there are no great admirers of post-modern music here.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ I chose post-modern for you. I wasn't going to vote because I couldn't choose between the options (all of which are "my favourite period"). I think the poll should have allowed us to choose more than one period and suspect that if it had there would have been more people choosing post-modern.


----------



## SanAntone

I didn't vote since there is no single period as listed in this poll that is accurate for my taste:

All pre-Baroque periods for which we have surviving music i.e. Medieval and Renaissance, and then the post-1950 period. While I listen to music between these periods, I do not do so nearly as much as the bookending periods I have described.


----------



## Bruckner Anton

Classical period for me.


----------



## Celloman

1857 to 1859.

Guess why.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Not sure why there isn’t a multiple vote option, but the Romantic Era through the 20th Century. I won’t choose between them since I can’t do multiple votes.


----------



## Krummhorn

Manxfeeder said:


> I don't know what "don't mine any" means, but I chose that, because I don't seem to have a favorite period.





Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> *mind
> Sorry for that typo!


Corrected the spelling ...


----------



## JohnP

Anything from Baroque to Modern; no atonality, please.


----------



## Musicaterina

I voted "Baroque", but I like the classical (especially the early classical period with Luigi Boccherini) and the early romantic period (especially Beethoven and Schubert), too.


----------



## JohnP

I voted for the Romantic period. But I can't really justify it. There are far more composers from the Baroque, Classical, and Modern periods on my favorites list. This is impossible.


----------



## John O

I don't understand how anyone could vote for Ancient!
There is a fair amount of interpretation in any performance of Medieval music such as Gregorian Chant or Machaut or Perotin, 
In comparison any reconstruction of Ancient Greek, Roman or Middle Eastern Music is incredibly speculative and probably bears little relation to what it actually sounded like . Enheduanna fans may disagree!

Also Modern presumably covers both the interwar period of Stravinsky and Bartok etc. as well as the post war total serial period of Boulez, Stockhausen etc. These are very different periods.


----------



## starthrower

1850-2000


----------



## SanAntone

1000-2022 ...


----------



## Wigmar

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Romantic period for me!





Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Romantic period for me!
> [/QUOTE
> Many years ago, the answer was quite obvious. Mozart's concerti nos 21 & 23 was the first long playing record I bought, and as the time went on, Mozart remained my favourite composer. So in those days, the classical period would have been the answer.
> At present time, I cherish to listen to works from both the pre-romantic and the romantic period, as well as the classical period, with works of Schubert, Schumann, Brahms and Haydn respectively. And I must also add Bach, indeed one of my favourite composers.


----------



## Wigmar

JohnP said:


> I voted for the Romantic period. But I can't really justify it. There are far more composers from the Baroque, Classical, and Modern periods on my favorites list. This is impossible.


Many years ago, the answer would have been quite obvious, as I was listening almost only to works from the classical period (Haydn, Mozart), whereas today, after having attended many concerts and been listening to classical music for over fourty years, the answer appears slightly more complex. 
Bach is indeed one of my favourite composers, and so is Schubert, Schumann and Brahms. Besides, I cherish listening to Grieg, Albeniz and Granados. 
Summa summarum, the answer is not so obvious, being extensively listening to string quartets of Haydn and Brahms, and to piano works of Schumann and Brahms. 
As an experiment, it would still be the classical period should I choose only one period 🎼


----------

